# A3 with Abt body kit at Stortford Audi



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

For those in the area, Stortford Auid have now put split rims and an Abt kit on their silver A3 3.2 manual demonstrator.

It looks quite nice - more agreesive but I'm not too keen on the rear lower valance.

Apologies I was halfway there before I realised I'd forgotten my camera! :-[


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you get the ABT kit from any Audi dealer ?

And if so,anyone know how the price compares with the Audi kit.

Might be tempted to get it over the Audi one........


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It wasn't the same as that. To be honest I wasn't 100% sure it was Abt but this is what I was told. It didn't have the same dark from section and didn't have the lowest grills at the front. ???


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder if it was the Audi one and they'd just got themselves confused (as per usual  )....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ROFLMFAO

Yes it is the Votex kit. The also have the same wheels on.









When I said I didn't like the rear, let me clairfy. I actually like how it looks above. However on the car I've seen in the flesh its spoilt by either poor fitment or poor decal cutting. i.e. the black part is actually a sticker over the body coloured section. Around the toweye cover you could see the silver showing through on the panel and the cap. Also where you have the upright in the middle this had varying amount of silver visible each side.

If I was going to go for that kit then I'd probably have is spayed black instead of the stick ons. Since it's dealer fit this should be easy to do.

The only other concern was that the roof spoiler was obviously sitting on top of the standard one. :-/


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

I think I'm going to go for a dark colour for my car probably Lava grey, unless Audi release Avus Silver & Missano Red with the S-line package as they've done in Germany. So hopefully the plastic at the back should be less noticeable.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Avus and Misano are available at standard metallic upgrade price 

More details when I get home and have availability to all the info.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

;D ;D ;D

Great news. I Look forward to the rest of the info.

Now all I need them to do is let me upgrade the half leather cloth seats to full red leather.

I would love to have Avus with red leather ;D


----------

